# Yeast infected ears



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

I should also say that I only finger pluck her ears, say weekly, while I'm petting her. 
She doesn't have overly hairy ear canals so I see no need for more drastic plucking. Vet agrees. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I find that bathing w/ear cleaning at least once a week, more in a dog with problem skin/ears is the best prevention that you can do.
If the regular Vet's formula does not clear it up, I highly recommend taking her to a Vet dermatologist who will make a forula targeted directly for what is growing in her ears!


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

I wouldn't suggest plucking ear hair during infection, not only uncomfortable but leaves open pores for bacteria/yeast to get into. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I would suggest also adding a few drops of GSE in her water and perhaps wipe the ears out, daily, with some unfiltered ACV. My last poodle, Jake, had ear issues quite often but once he was switched to raw they pretty much cleared up, but that was the regimen my holistic vet suggested and it seemed to help.


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

I made and use the blue lightning /power ear cleaner after every baths or the first hint of ear issues and not probs! That and grain free diets help too


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Dr. Dodds told me to get Zymox (over the counter) and it really seems to sooth. The redness goes away just minutes after use. Downside is that it make for very oily/greasy ears. I just bathe every few days and use Dawn on her ears and it takes the oil right out.


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

+1 for Zymox Otic. Used it for a week and it worked like a charm. Cleared Beau's stinky ears right up after previous attempts using the Rx stuff from the Vet did nothing but make Beau leery of anyone coming at him with a little white bottle in hand. I got the version with 1% Hydrocortisone, which soothes and reduces the itching. Here's a link to it on Amazon: Zymox Otic 1% HCL. Can't recommend it too highly!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

I find that cleaning weekly with vinegar does the trick!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LEUllman said:


> +1 for Zymox Otic. Used it for a week and it worked like a charm. Cleared Beau's stinky ears right up after previous attempts using the Rx stuff from the Vet did nothing but make Beau leery of anyone coming at him with a little white bottle in hand. I got the version with 1% Hydrocortisone, which soothes and reduces the itching. Here's a link to it on Amazon: Zymox Otic 1% HCL. Can't recommend it too highly!


I read the reviews, there's like 1300 of 5star reviews and like 30 1star, that's pretty awesome! I'm going to purchase it!! Thanks so much!

I'm also giving them 1tbl spoon of plain yogurt everyday mixed in their food. I hear it's supposed to help.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I rinse with vinegar with every bath and since adding probotics to everyone's food, I haven't had any ear issues with anyone. 

Best wishes!


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions. 
Lula has been grain free and 1/2 raw since her birth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

BorderKelpie said:


> I rinse with vinegar with every bath and since adding probotics to everyone's food, I haven't had any ear issues with anyone.
> 
> Best wishes!


I tried vinegar, but in another thread I described what happened today. Apollo cried and wiggled when I put the 1/2water 1/2vinegar mix in his ear. I almost cried! It was so horrible to see him in pain, it must burn like crazy! So I won't be doing that anymore, even though it was recommended by the vet. I'm going to try this new product (zymox) and may take Apollo to the vet again.. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Dr. Dodds told me to get Zymox (over the counter) and it really seems to sooth. The redness goes away just minutes after use. Downside is that it make for very oily/greasy ears. I just bathe every few days and use Dawn on her ears and it takes the oil right out.


About the dawn thing, how do u apply it? When you are bathing? Rub it with water? Im trying to make sure I do this right. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Lou said:


> I tried vinegar, but in another thread I described what happened today. Apollo cried and wiggled when I put the 1/2water 1/2vinegar mix in his ear. I almost cried! It was so horrible to see him in pain, it must burn like crazy! So I won't be doing that anymore, even though it was recommended by the vet. I'm going to try this new product (zymox) and may take Apollo to the vet again..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I did that to my Lab once years ago...felt horrible. It caused terrible pain for the poor dog. So I know how guilty you must have felt. I didn't have a good feeling about doing it but the vet told me to do that. I realize that he didn't mean to do it when they're already inflamed. So, I guess when they're healthy, that's when to do it as a prevention. But I'm so paranoid now, I don't use vinegar at all in their ears.

I think yogurt (live culture) is a good idea. I also like that ear powder (has borax in it) they make...just to keep them dry in between baths which are once a week. That's when I use a liquid ear cleaner, cotton ball/q tips carefully.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I guess I've been lucky that no one has had ear issues - I didn't realize it could be painful. I guess I should have known that. Hmmm. 

Maybe my dogs are just tough or something. I use listerine for skin issues - abrasions and the like, no one ever complained. I do blow on it if it looks like it might burn, though. (Listerine is awesome for hotspots lol)


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Our routine here:

Once a week, I finger pluck Nickel's ears using R7 ear powder. He doesn't have hairy ears. Then I soak the cotton ball with Halo Cloud Nine ear wash and massage his ears and wipe them dry with a cotton pad.

I bathe Nickel every 2 weeks. On his bath day, I clean his ears with diluted apple cider vinegar. I never pluck his ears and use ACV on the same day.

Hope Lula feels better soon. Oh, welcome back


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Lou,

We used dawn for a lot of things at the groom shop! One time there was a poor cat that had somehow fallen into a barrel of used cooking grease. He was covered completely. Also all dogs that have been on ear medication and have the oily ears.

If it is really bad I use the dawn undiluted. I scrub it in and leave it for a few minutes then rinse with warm water. Sometimes it take several times.

Just keep it out of the eyes. 

We also used it on very young animals that come in infested with fleas. Not long ago I rescued a whole litter of kittens. All 6 were anemic and covered in fleas. They were 4 weeks old. Dawn killed all the fleas and within a couple of hours they were all clean, fluffy and had way more energy!

Anyways, I use it just like shampoo.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> Lou,
> 
> We used dawn for a lot of things at the groom shop! One time there was a poor cat that had somehow fallen into a barrel of used cooking grease. He was covered completely. Also all dogs that have been on ear medication and have the oily ears.
> 
> ...


Aw, you do such a wonderful job with these poor babies, I'm so happy to hear about this and I admire it tons! 
Thanks for the instructions!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

N2Mischief said:


> Lou,
> 
> We used dawn for a lot of things at the groom shop! One time there was a poor cat that had somehow fallen into a barrel of used cooking grease. He was covered completely. Also all dogs that have been on ear medication and have the oily ears.
> 
> ...


Makes total sense, as I recall the commercial after the oil spill and all the birds and ducks were being cleaned with Dawn.....it's a beautiful commercial. So, it must work! I just wonder if you need to follow with some kind of cream rinse as perhaps it may be more "industrial" strength?


----------



## Peyto'sMum (Sep 21, 2013)

Lou said:


> I read the reviews, there's like 1300 of 5star reviews and like 30 1star, that's pretty awesome! I'm going to purchase it!! Thanks so much!
> 
> I'm also giving them 1tbl spoon of plain yogurt everyday mixed in their food. I hear it's supposed to help.
> 
> ...


I think this is a wonderful suggestion - and fairly harmless. I know yogurt is beneficial for gut health (and Peyto really likes it) but I didn't even think it would help with a bacterial/yeast ear infection. I'd rather that then have to have Peyto suffer from potentially chronic infections


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Peyto'sMum said:


> I think this is a wonderful suggestion - and fairly harmless. I know yogurt is beneficial for gut health (and Peyto really likes it) but I didn't even think it would help with a bacterial/yeast ear infection. I'd rather that then have to have Peyto suffer from potentially chronic infections


 I increased it to 2 big ol tbl spoons of yogurt !! And have been using the zymox medicine, so far there is a lot of stuff coming out of their ears, which is good and they have not been scratching their ears and moaning like they were! So I think so far it's going well!!  

Ps. I don't wanna use the zymox too many different times though( hopefully we won't need to) because I believe it is a steroid and those are baaaaaad if used a lot  even for humans, it's hard on your body. But since Apollo's ear infections have been chronic (4 different vet prescribed medications did not work) so I'm very hopeful this + the yogurt will solve it. 
Please, you guys... If you could, say a little prayer for my kids, (good thoughts .. anything) especially for Apollo, he has had an ear infection since I adopted him, months ago!! And he has been in pain this whole time  
Thank you so much


----------



## KellyL (Apr 17, 2013)

When we first got Cooper, he had problems with yeast infected ears. I can't remember who it was on here that suggested Geneflora, but after reading the reviews I ordered some and it's worked very well for us. Every night Alfie and Cooper get their yogurt with their Geneflora mixed in with it. I haven't had another issue with his ears since.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

By the way I forgot to post that Dawn is miraculous LOL it indeed works! Thanks!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

But I want to know if the Zymox worked! lol


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> But I want to know if the Zymox worked! lol


Still treating them with it  I'm doing a 14 day treatment because of the severity of it 
So far it seems to have been working well (the yogurt also) 
There's a lot of black stuff coming out of their ears and they have not been scratching , will know more soon 
I think it's going to work, and I am so happy about it  thanks again 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Desiree (Feb 14, 2010)

I been using with stuff for years, it works great.

Cocker Spaniel Ear Cleaner Recipe - Ear Infections

I use stuff only after I pluck the ear, dirty pond water got in it or it seems like something might be brewing in it. I use routine mild, non drying, no alcohol cleaner for wax removal as needed. I have not had an ear infection in my dogs for at least 8 yrs now.

Pluck ear deep down with hemostats every 3 weeks. More often in hot humid weather of when swimming often. You might try a shaved ear style it helps the ear stay dryer. 

Good Luck!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lou, I assume they have been checked for ear mites?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

outwest said:


> Lou, I assume they have been checked for ear mites?


Yes , every time. They have never found anything. But thank you for pointing that out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rdryan (Nov 25, 2013)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> I made and use the blue lightning /power ear cleaner after every baths or the first hint of ear issues and not probs! That and grain free diets help too


The grain free diet ended Missy's chronic yeasty ears. Haven't had an issue with that for 3 years now. And she had yeasty ears all the time.


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

While the med cleared the yeast within the prescribed time, I can already smell the yeast creeping back in. :-/

Lula's been fed grain free since birth, so that's not it. I'm wondering if it's partly all the extra indoor time since it's cold now?? I dunno...



Laceypoo said:


> I find that cleaning weekly with vinegar does the trick!


Are you all cleaning with straight ACV or diluted? And do you fill the ear canal or use moistened cotton balls only?

Thank you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LauraRose (Dec 26, 2012)

Lou said:


> Still treating them with it  I'm doing a 14 day treatment because of the severity of it
> So far it seems to have been working well (the yogurt also)
> There's a lot of black stuff coming out of their ears and they have not been scratching , will know more soon


How are Apollo's ears now?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He is doing great!!  I did the zymox for 14 days and I feed a lot of yogurt everyday  he feels so much better, he is a very Happy Poodle! 
Thanks for asking! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I adopted Yuki with ear infections. She even had had an ear hematoma -right before my husband and I went to the rescue to meet her- from shaking her head all the time. When all the medication wore off, all the nasty things came back threefold. Yeast infections in her ears, on her hind feet, armpits, under her tail, belly. Itchy everywhere. If it drove her as nuts as it did me, it must've been hell for sure. I had to put doggy boots on her at night, to prevent her from scratching herself until she bled. At some point it felt like nothing was working. And our vet thought the solution was to give her antibiotics. Then I learned that yeast feeds on sugar. So, I searched for a grain free, low glycemic food. The only one from a good quality that I seemed to be able to find, was the Merrick grain free wet food. I did see some changes on Merrick, but not a whole lot. And I thought that $2.50 a can was kinda expensive. That was about the time that I decided to start home cooking for my dogs. From home cooking I went to raw. And right now it's only rarely that I see them shaking their head, or scratching their ears. Yogurt is not an option for Yuki. Apart from her yeast problems, she is sensitive to a lot of foods. Yogurt gives her huge eye boogers, that I have to clean out multiple times a day. 
So ... long story short, I am using the purple wonder ear stuff, and I make it myself. I use witch hazel (14% alcohol) instead of rubbing alcohol. I also pluck and scissor the hair in and around their ears regularly, but never on the same day as cleaning with the purple stuff. It's been working perfectly for us


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

LauraRose said:


> While the med cleared the yeast within the prescribed time, I can already smell the yeast creeping back in. :-/
> 
> Lula's been fed grain free since birth, so that's not it. I'm wondering if it's partly all the extra indoor time since it's cold now?? I dunno...
> 
> ...


I started with very diluted ACV and got up to 1:1 eventually. I soak 1/2 cotton ball with diluted ACV, put that in the ear and gently massage his ear. Then I use the other 1/2 cotton ball to massage his ear to dry out the ACV solution and then I wipe his ear dry with a cotton pad. I hand pluck his ears but NEVER on the same day I use ACV on him. I usually pluck, wait 2 days and then do the ACV routine. And I never pluck when there's an infection going on.


----------

